# Range Report-P99c



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Took my new P99c 9mm to the range today for the second outing. Put 50 rounds through it with no problems other then one FTF. It failed to fire on the first pull, but the round did fire on the repeat pull. I was shooting range ammo I have to buy from the range. Is this anything to be concerned about? Again, as on my first trip, the accuracy of the compact at 15 to 30 feet is remarkable. This is for me one terrific gun.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd put another few hundred rounds thru the gun. If it doesn't do it again, then no worries.

I would caution U about a range that makes U buy their ammo, however. I would find another range.

Congrats on the gun. See - some people don't believe me about the P99 

Is it a QA or A/S trigger?


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks, Shipwreck. It is the A/S trigger. Unfortunately, all of the ranges in my area have this arrangement where you must buy their ammo, so my choice, at the moment, is to continue to buy their ammo, or not shoot. Although I am not happy abut it, it is really a no brainer decision, since I have no intention of not shooting.

By the way, can you recommend a mag loader that will fit my 10 round Walther magazines? It is really a chore for me loading the mags by hand. 

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I managed to get a free one (mag loader) a while back as part of a promo. When I got my last P99, there was a special to get a free mag and magloader.

U should call Walther USA and see if U can buy this. It is almost like the Glock one.

I don't use it, but as it is not a very common item (they don't put it in the box like they do with the Glock one), I really don't wanna part with mine.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks. I will call Walther and see what they say.

Ton


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

It's kind of a tough break having to use their ammo at the range. I could see if it was a rental gun there and liability issues would dictate using their ammo, but a customers personal firearm? Is their ammo reloaded or is it factory new ammo? If it isn't I smell a real liability problem here. A primer that is not seated completely in the shell casing will often not fire resulting in having to strike it twice or even having to manually eject the round and continue on to the next one. Does this range ammo requirement include outdoor ranges in your area? If you have a chance to find one (if there is one in your area) that doesn't I would begin going there if it's not an inconvenience.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Hevchev50 said:


> It's kind of a tough break having to use their ammo at the range. I could see if it was a rental gun there and liability issues would dictate using their ammo, but a customers personal firearm? Is their ammo reloaded or is it factory new ammo? If it isn't I smell a real liability problem here. A primer that is not seated completely in the shell casing will often not fire resulting in having to strike it twice or even having to manually eject the round and continue on to the next one. Does this range ammo requirement include outdoor ranges in your area? If you have a chance to find one (if there is one in your area) that doesn't I would begin going there if it's not an inconvenience.


I believe that it is new ammo. There is one outdoor range which will permit use of your own ammo, but it is a bit of a distance, and, more importantly, the closest target is at 30 feet. I like to practice at different distances, 10 to 20 feet. But, I will probably go there to shoot 100 or so rounds to make sure I don't have a problem with the gun.

Ron


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I managed to get a free one (mag loader) a while back as part of a promo. When I got my last P99, there was a special to get a free mag and magloader.
> 
> U should call Walther USA and see if U can buy this. It is almost like the Glock one.
> 
> I don't use it, but as it is not a very common item (they don't put it in the box like they do with the Glock one), I really don't wanna part with mine.


Well, I called Walther and was told they don't have one, but referred me to Brownells. I called them and ordered what they call a universal mag loader. They assured me it will work for my 10 round magazines. If not, they said I can return it. Unfortunately, they are out of stock, so probably will not have it for several weeks. I will report on it once it arrives.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry dude. I guess those free one for that deal they offered last summer was just a temporary deal... I assumed they would also sell them.


----------



## Straight_Shooter (Feb 11, 2007)

i used my glock loader on my p99 magazine and aside from the hurt look from the p99 it worked ok.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i do the same with the glock loader..as a matter of fact i use to load all my pistols..berettas, glock, walther.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, guys. Thanks. I will check that out.

Ron


----------

